# laufschrift gestaltung



## thedarkmind (20. Mai 2003)

moin leutz

ich hab ein problem 
weiß nich wie ich laufschrift gestalten kann.

* gibt es auch eine art animation die von unten 
  nach oben rauscht und dann im nichts ver-
  schwindet?

kann mir jemand helfen wenn ja wär toll


----------



## Lord-Lance (20. Mai 2003)

So könnte das funktionieren ...

<marquee loop="1"  direction="up"  height="50">Test<br>Test<br>Test</marquee>

Einfach in den Body kopieren ...
Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## thedarkmind (20. Mai 2003)

thanks werd ich gleich mal probieren...

cu darky


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

<marquee> ist leider kein HTML Standard. Wenns W3C konform sein soll, dann verwende ein Passenden JS umsehen... Sollte kein Problem sein, sofern du mit "von unten nach oben" meinst, das die Schrift von unten kommt und nach oben verschwindet - also nicht wie links nach rechts um 90° gedreht... (kann man das verstehen) ???

bye


----------



## thedarkmind (21. Mai 2003)

die schrift soll von unten nach oben über den 
bildschirm laufen und am ende transparent werden.
sozusagen nicht das die schrift über den rahmen 
läuft. weist du nun was ich meine?


----------

